# Wi Fi



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't have 3G,  I have WiFi.  I keep getting disconnected.  Any ideas why?  The problem is that I can't remember my wi fi password and my hubby is at work.  I can't call him.  (You would think that I'd have this written down somewhere but I don't  )


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

akagriff said:


> I don't have 3G, I have WiFi. I keep getting disconnected. Any ideas why? The problem is that I can't remember my wi fi password and my hubby is at work. I can't call him. (You would think that I'd have this written down somewhere but I don't )


There is a known issue with some wifi models where the network password is not saved. Once you are able to get the password, contact Apple Customer Service. There is also information about this issue posted at www.ilounge.com:

http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/news/comments/early-ipad-issues-wi-fi-problems-overheating/

Link to issue at Apple support: http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3304


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I have it taken care of.  I updated my wi-fi firmware.  All is good now.  Thanks for bringing this up Magenta.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

me wana ask why 3G wi fi is better then simple wi fi ?


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

The 3G will allow you to connect to the internet and use your interactive apps in places where you can't connect to wifi.  That's why I waited for the "wifi with 3G" version of the iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

devilmafia,

the 3G WiFi, as Joe Paul said will allow you to connect in areas where WiFi is not available via the 3G phone connection.  This comes at a cost--the 64GB 3G version is $130 more than the 64GB WiFi version, and 3G connectivity will either cost you $15 or $30 for a month-at-a-time of 3G connectivity.  (So you can sign up for a month when you need it, and cancel it when you don't, and rely on the WiFi.)  I'm so rarely without WiFi, I decided to do without and put the cost difference into apps and Kindle books.    So "better" depends on what your needs/wants are.  The WiFi is better for me now, based on my needs.  That may change.

Betsy


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I've been waiting for 3 weeks for a 3g iPad, and I'm tired of waiting. Wifi iPads ARE available. So here's my question:

If I get a Sprint overdrive hotspot device -- or a Clear 4g hotspot -- would the wifi iPad then do everything the 3g version would do?

I don't want to lose any features by getting the wifi version, but I do like the idea of not having to use AT&T... always had abysmal service from AT&T, which is the only reason I don't have an iPhone.

Would a hotspot device take care of any connectivity problems?  Does the 3g iPad do anything the wifi doesn't do (besides connect when wifi is unavailable?

Thanks for any input on this!  I'm dying to get an iPad, and if the wifi/hotspot combo is as good as the 3g, then I can get an iPad now with no regrets!


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

BK said:


> I've been waiting for 3 weeks for a 3g iPad, and I'm tired of waiting. Wifi iPads ARE available. So here's my question:
> 
> If I get a Sprint overdrive hotspot device -- or a Clear 4g hotspot -- would the wifi iPad then do everything the 3g version would do?
> 
> ...


I've been reading up on that online in places like the ipad forum. And a number of people are doing that same thing (using a sprint overdrive) and they seem quite happy with it.

I'll going to be doing the same. I got a 3g iPad as a gift and no matter what I couldn't get the online AT&T registration to work right (long and complex story.) So I'm planning to go that route myself since I use Sprint anyway and am much happier with them. Then when my area finally goes 4G I should have even better download speeds than if I'd gotten the AT&T one working on my iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

what's the cost comparison?  compared to $15/$30 a month for the iPad (knowing that that's no the ONLY consideration.)

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

BK said:


> I've been waiting for 3 weeks for a 3g iPad, and I'm tired of waiting. Wifi iPads ARE available. So here's my question:
> 
> If I get a Sprint overdrive hotspot device -- or a Clear 4g hotspot -- would the wifi iPad then do everything the 3g version would do?
> 
> ...


I considered doing that. And chose instead to just get the 3G because the battery life on the overdrive hot spot is only 2-3 hours IRL from what I've read from people who use it. Additionally the wifi only ipad does not have built in GPS receiver. My 3G was used extensively on my 2 week trip and I it would have been a complete PITA to have to charge the overdrive that often. Also the overdrive does not come with an unlimited plan. It's a 5 gig max for 2x the price of AT&Ts unlimited and no need to deal with the tiny battery life and charging 2 devices.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> what's the cost comparison? compared to $15/$30 a month for the iPad (knowing that that's no the ONLY consideration.)
> 
> Betsy


It's 60 bucks a month for 5 gigs in network and 300 mb out of network/roaming if you go over that it's 5 cents per mb you use additional. So basically it's 2x the cost of the AT&T plan and it's not even unlimited.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> what's the cost comparison? compared to $15/$30 a month for the iPad (knowing that that's no the ONLY consideration.)
> 
> Betsy


I switched my home internet from comcast to clear. I was paying $45 before and now am paying $55 with home and on-the-go. I bought the equiptment instead of leasing it. So I paid about $200 for the home modem, usb modem and hotspot (you plug the usb modem into the hotspot.)

It is bigger than the sprint overdrive, but in my mind I am only paying $10 a month for unlimited. (It is unlimited on 4G. I did not get the 3G/4G modem, if you do it is 5 GB on 3G and unlimited on 4G)


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

My comcast is about the same price, but they keep raising rates so i hope this one stays the same


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> It's 60 bucks a month for 5 gigs in network and 300 mb out of network/roaming if you go over that it's 5 cents per mb you use additional. So basically it's 2x the cost of the AT&T plan and it's not even unlimited.


But for 4G it is true unlimited at several times the speed of AT&T service. And it can connect to five separate devices. That said you need to be in an area that gets Sprint 4G service or has it coming soon, like I do. And since I have wifi at home and work and I have not intention of using my iPad for video, streaming or otherwise. It will be fine for me even on the more limited 3G service.

Not necessarily for everyone. But for folks who can't or don't want the AT&T contract, or have Sprint already so the costs aren't so great.

Plus I suspect the AT&T prices will go up (since they are charging iPad folks 1/2 their normal price) once they captive user market is set up.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

BK said:


> If I get a Sprint overdrive hotspot device -- or a Clear 4g hotspot -- would the wifi iPad then do everything the 3g version would do?


I would suggest replacing your phone with an Evo 4G (currently available for pre-order, being released on June 4th) instead of buying an overdrive. The total cost for a single line, including unlimited data for phone and tethering, unlimited SMS/MMS, unlimited navigation, unlimited mobile to mobile to mobile to any carrier, AND a 4G/WiFi hotspot for 8 devices is about $110 ($70 "everything data", plus $10 "premium data", plus $30 for mobile hotspot). Compare that to $60 for just the 5-device hotspot, and you still need a seperate device and plan for your phone. Plus the phone itself is pretty d*mn sweet, and you have one less device to charge/carry around.

Either solution will get you online at high speed in a non-wifi area with the non-3G iPad, I just personally think the phone route is simpler and more cost-effective.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

geko29 said:


> I would suggest replacing your phone with an Evo 4G (currently available for pre-order, being released on June 4th) instead of buying an overdrive. The total cost for a single line, including unlimited data for phone and tethering, unlimited SMS/MMS, unlimited navigation, unlimited mobile to mobile to mobile to any carrier, AND a 4G/WiFi hotspot for 8 devices is about $110 ($70 "everything data", plus $10 "premium data", plus $30 for mobile hotspot). Compare that to $60 for just the 5-device hotspot, and you still need a seperate device and plan for your phone. Plus the phone itself is pretty d*mn sweet, and you have one less device to charge/carry around.
> 
> Either solution will get you online at high speed in a non-wifi area with the non-3G iPad, I just personally think the phone route is simpler and more cost-effective.


Yeah, I've been reading about that and it looks even better. It may be becoming my A plan instead of the overdrive when I upgrade my phone.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I finally decided on the Mifi mobile hotspot from Verizon.  Love this little thing!  It's about the size of a credit card, only chubbier.  Weighs next to nothing and works like a charm.  It was $50, but has a $50 rebate, so that's a wash, and the monthly fee is the same fee I was paying for a broadband card for one device.  I know that with the 3G iPad, I could have paid half as much for monthly service, but Verizon has worked for me everywhere I've traveled, including the tiny town where my mom lives, so I'm happy staying with Verizon.  Another plus:  I signed my original Verizon broadband contract back when they offered unlimited usage, and my Verizon rep was able to grandfather the unlimited plan when we changed out the device.  I don't like worrying about usage limits, so that's a big positive for me.

I'll post if I run into any snags, but so far, I'm thrilled with the way this works!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

mwb said:


> Not necessarily for everyone. But for folks who can't or don't want the AT&T contract, or have Sprint already so the costs aren't so great.


The thing is there is no contract with the 3G plan, turn it off and off as needed with no additional fees and no contract. That was the biggest drawback for me ( other than the 2x price and the battery issue) when I was seriously considering the overdrive


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> The thing is there is no contract with the 3G plan, turn it off and off as needed with no additional fees and no contract. That was the biggest drawback for me ( other than the 2x price and the battery issue) when I was seriously considering the overdrive


You're being way,way too literal.


----------

